# Pebble rocks?



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

I put about half an inch height of 1/4" in diameter of pebble rocks underneath an inch and a half of Eco complete because I didn't have enough. Are the plants going to be okay with these? thanks


----------



## takeshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Sorry about this but....eco complete has absolutely no nutrients. Usually people use bigger rocks on top to hold their plants down. Since your substrate has no nutrients, I'd suggest using Osmocote Plus Root Tabs. I'm sure I've seen a few members selling on this forum...extremely cheap and lasts a long long time.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

It's not really a concern about ecos nutrient contents since I'll be using root tabs and EI method. I assumed pebbles mixed with Eco is ok.


----------



## BUGGER (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------

